# The things u do with your bunny ^^



## Kris Wabbits (Jan 7, 2009)

Is it odd for my human's to tilt ther heads to say HI to me? they think I loves it, I'll tilt my head up and give them a huge warm smile. I'm a very active and loveable bunny! I'm also glad I've found a new love, Monsters ^^ I puts up with a lot from her, but i don't mind. I feel for monsters like monsters feel's for me, after I got rid of my hormons :biggrin2: Humans are weird I tell you, they also try think i'll stay put if the gate is open for only a split second too, or the gate is a bit shaky, they think I won't try and push it down and then blame someone else! Who are they thinking really?


----------



## TedandPetal (Jan 9, 2009)

i like my mummy carrying me around, specially when we go out the front of the house to see daddy working on the big metal things and i look all around me and cuddled into mummy's arms, when she's grooming me i hate sitting on her knee so i always reach up onto her chest to tell her i want to be held. mummy says i'm very unusual cos most bunnies don't like being carried but i love seeing everything from her height.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello, this is Skippery the Lionhead here.

My mommee is really a sillyhead. She plays with my mane all of the time! She spikes it up, or makes it stick out funny, or makes it like a mohawk. Strange, I tell you! And then she teases that big hoomin brother of mineby saying to him that I looks like a Scotty dog! Can you believe that?? Just cause I am black, and about the same size, does not mean I look like an old yukky dog! What an insult, I say!


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm Bayou. My mommy lets me run around for a few hours before I settle down. Then she picks me up (which I hate) and puts me on her bed (which I love.) Then we watch Family Guy & American Dad and some other strange human shows on her laptop! I got mad her the other night because she wouldn't pet me, so I peed on her favorite blanket! She wasn't happy about that. She told me if I wasn't so fuzzy and adorable she would kick me out a window! Luckily she just put me back in my cage. Which is HUGE, by the way. Mommy watches me binky around it all day and takes lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 15, 2009)

hi i am storm.

my mom does thos weird thing at nights. she gives me dinner in this play pens. all i wants is to bes is bitings hers.

but when daddys is ats works i get to sleeps with hers in hers beds.
but when daddys home i haves to sleeps in my cages and lets moms knows i nots happys


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 18, 2009)

mommy wakes up and comes to rub my head first thing. i love to sit and let her pet me. then she brings me a plate o salad but then she makes me eat all of it before she gives me my yumyumz. i wuuuv yumyumz! they are bitty and greeny, so yumyum to chew! i like salad too but i like yumyumz better. mommy knows that. when i ate carpet mommy got really mad and sad and she wouldn't let me have my yumyumz. soi only ate hay and salad.i don't know why... she kept asking me to pooz.:craziness

she saysi become a loaf of bread when i am being pet. i don't know what that is. i think i am just a bun.

she shakes this metal thing at me a lot. :camerathen i see myself on my blogz. :huh

-kirby:dutch


----------



## Kris Wabbits (Jan 18, 2009)

My girlfriend is so weird now when she gets out! She has caught a new habbit of going underneath aunties bed! Auntie doesn't like it, it seems, she keeps telling her this word "no". I dunno what that means, but the more she bisheaves the more attention i get!! Mommy likes to pick me up and type on this 'RO' she says, pointing at it when i'm stuck in her lap.

She chats with auntie a lot over the pooter, auntie not happy it seems, she's so alone, i miss her too! What mommy doesn't know wouldn't harm her if i got some extra special treats late at night!


----------



## JenniferCameron (Jan 28, 2009)

Winston here!

When I sit with my mommy we play a game, that she thinks is funny. I sit on her lap on a chair or a couch and she takes out this string and I love to chase it and catch it, I run after it and jump for it. Mommy says that I'm more like a kitty than a rabbit, but I know that I'm much better than stupid Calvin (my kitty).


----------



## Zee (Jan 28, 2009)

:hello

Loo, Poppy and Whizz here

*Loo Speaking*

Our mommy is the best, but sometimes a bit weird.

We get lots of cuddles from our mommy, but Poppy doesn't like them so often.

Where I am the eldest, mommy lets me spend lots of time with her in the living room. Sometimes, I test her to see if she is watching me, lol (I go over to where I know there is cables). Mommy is watching coz she says NO to me.

Well, I have to test when she is on the puter.

I love my mommy

*Poppy*

I love my mommy, but I thinks she gets a bit annoyed with me when I started pulling my fur out sometimes.

Mommy doesnt understand that I have lots of it. I know I look very silly sometimes.

I don't like it when Loo acts all high and mighty. She chases me away when I want to get on mommys lap. Mommy tells her off, when she picks on me too much.

*Whizz*

My mommy is great. I hurt my leg coz I was jumping and mommy took me to the doctor to make it better.

I like to fall alseep in mommys arms when she holds me like a baby. I can stay like that for ages.

*WE LOVE OUR MOMMY; COZ SHE LOOKS AFTER US VERY WELL.*

When we go out with mommy, sometimes we see other rabbits in their cages. We are lucky coz we live indoors and we dont like it when it snows.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Summer here and well I love my mom sometimes she is crazy but I love to go to soccer games in the summer and get snuck in to stores:biggrin2:she loves to take me every wear with her!!! to the park,game,car rides,friends houses and more!!!! I love new people and pets although the big dogs are a little scary and I love the cat mistythat is at my friends houseand my friend keebler life is sooooooooooo fun!!! I don't want to go to the vet and get fixed!!!:Xthat is one thing I am mad at my mommy for!!!! she tells me its good and I will live longer but I don't know.....and well that's about it....................FOR NOW:biggrin2:


----------



## Dippy-Doodle (Jan 29, 2009)

My Mummeh likes to stick her head in my cage and leaves it in there until I lick her!!



Sill Mummy :?



Yours Truly _King Dippy_


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2009)

Flash here and I loves to be in mommy's arms we walk around outside and she shows me to people and I love the pets I get. We go to the pet parade and I'm the only bunny there so I get all the attention from those noisy dogs, sheesh, I can't even take a nap. Mommy pets me all day and I know I'm getting heavy but she manages to take me around to meet all the other pets some are so rude and try to jump up and lick me, yukky. I was so good that someone asked if I was dead, can you imagine that! I'm a good boy and mommy knows it.


----------

